# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Μελίνα [Antonios, Melina, LCT 328]

## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_, το πρώτο πλοίο του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη κατασκευάστηκε το _1942_ στη Βρετανία ως πολεμικό αποβατικό _LCT 328_, τύπου _LCT Mk3_. 

Να δούμε τα στοιχεία του όπως αναφέρονται στο _uboat.net_.




> HMS LCT 328 (LCT 328)
> Landing Craft Tank of the LCT (Mk 3) class
> 
> Navy : The Royal Navy
> Type : Landing Craft Tank
> Class : LCT (Mk 3)
> Pennant : LCT 328
> Built by : Stockton Construction (Thornaby, U.K.)
> Ordered : 9 Jun 1941
> ...


Οι αναφορές στο φόρουμ πολλές, και αρκεί απλά να τις παραθέσουμε στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου, ξεκινώντας από την πιό πρόσφατη, την πραγματικά σπάνια φωτό που παρουσιάστηκε πριν μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.




> _melina 001.jpgΕδώ ενα απο τα πρώτα αποκτήματα ρο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μελίνα.


Άλλη μία φωτό του πλοίου υπάρχει στο _patraikosgulf.wordpress.com_, στην οποία διακρίνεται και ο πλοιοκτήτης του.




> Πρίν λίγο καιρό,είχα μιά συζήτηση με κάποιον  μεγάλης ηλικίας εραστή της θάλασσας των πλοίων και της ιστορίας (που  δυστυχώς δεν είναι μαζί μας πια),ο οποίος μ ενημέρωσε οτι το πρώτο πλοίο  του Ευθυμιάδη, ηταν ενα μικρό φέρι.
>     Πιο λεπτομερώς.    Μετά τον πόλεμο,ο Κώστας Ευθυμιάδης είχε αναλάβει  τον καθαρισμό της περιοχής  πέριξ του Μεσολογγίου απο ναυάγια.
>     Ενα απ αυτά ηταν ενα Βρετανικό LCT,το 328 (Βρετανική σημαία και  πλήρωμα)το οποίο φορτωμένο με 16 οχήματα και 20 Ινδούς τυφεκιοφόρους ,  την 5 ή την 9 Δεκ. 1944,προσπαθώντας να περάσει μέσα απο "ασφαλή"δίαυλο  (είχαν προηγηθεί Βρετανικά ναρκαλιευτικά),επεσε σε νάρκη.
> Απο την εκρηξη εχασε την πλώρη του και βυθίσθηκε,με 2 μέλη του πληρώματος και 13 Ινδούς στρατιώτες νεκρούς.
>      Ανελκύσθηκε το 1957 απο τον Ευθυμιάδη,ο οποίος μετά απο  επισκευή-μετασκευή εφτιαξε το πρώτο του καράβι,και του οποίου του εδωσε τ  ονομα της κόρης του Μελίνας.
>               Επειδή μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα-εχω την  δυνατότητα,επιβεβαίωσης των παραπάνω και δεν εχω φωτό,το παραθέτω σ αυτή  την ενότητα με σκοπό την διερεύνηση-επιβεβαίωση-τυχόν εμπλουτισμό απο  τους πανάξιους ερευνητές του φόρουμ μας,και εάν πρέπει την μεταφορά του  θέματος εκεί που πρέπει.





> ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙ&#913.pngΑπο ανέβασμα του Νικ.Πέππα,ηταν δρομολογημένο Ρίο-Αντίριο.





> _Φιλε Leonardos.B ετσι ειναι, με αυτο το  ανοιχτου τυπου ΕΓ/ΟΓ ξεκινησε την μεγαλη πορεια του ο Κ.Ευθυμιαδης, με  μονη διαφορα οτι το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ειναι το ονομα της συζυγου του, των θυγατερων  του τα ονοματα τα εδωσε  στο δευτερο πλοιο του ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ελεαννα και στα  μεγαλα F/B ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ και ΣΟΦΙΑ_





> φίλε Λεονάρδε, το LCT 328 ήταν πράγματι το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ.  Τα όσα αναφέρεις επιβεβαιώνονται και από πρόσφατο αφιέρωμα που έκανε το  περιοδικό Αργώ στα πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη.
> 
> Παρακάτω και λεπτομέρεις για το πως βυθίστηκε το LCT 328 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				                                                         LCT.328 - 
> ...


Το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ έφερε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1386_, δούλεψε κυρίως στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντιρρίου, ενώ δεν έχω βρει στοιχεία για το πότε διαγράφηκε από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, για το αν έφερε αριθμό IMO, και τέλος, για το τι απέγινε.

----------


## Ellinis

To MEΛΙΝΑ πουλήθηκε το 1979 και την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ. Το 1999 υποβαθμίστηκε σε φορτηγίδα, αφού σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή είχε αφαιρεθεί η μηχανή του. Ίσως και σήμερα να παραμένει σε κάποιου είδους χρήση μιας και δεν έχει διαγραφεί από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες.

Άρα το συναρπαστικό στόρυ του πολεμικού αποβατικού που κατασκευάστηκε το 1942, συμμετείχε στον Β.Π.Π., βυθίστηκε το 1944 και παρέμεινε βυθισμένο για περίπου δώδεκα ολάκερα χρόνια (!!!) πριν ανελκυστεί και μετασκευαστεί σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, φτάνει μέχρι σχεδόν και στις μέρες μας. Πιθανόν να το είχα δει κιόλας, χωρίς βέβαια να το αναγνωρίσω, ανάμεσα στις πολλές φορτηγίδες - μπάριζες που βλέπει κανείς στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μελινα* απο αυτην την ιστοσελιδα http://patraikosgulf.wordpress.com/%...5%CE%BC%CE%BF/

Melina.jpg

Στην ιστοσελιδα αναφερεται οτι... ¨φωτογραφία της παντόφλας Μελίνα που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ρίου-Αντιρίου (από το περιοδικό   “Αργώ” εκδ. Φουστάνος)".

Επισης απο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...637#post404637

Το αρθρο για την Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Παπυρος− Λαρους του 1963.
Τα πορθμεια του 1963
attachment.jpgattachment-2.jpg

Λοιπον για να δουμε πια εχουν ξεχωριστο θεμα σ' αυτες τις σελιδες... _Ροδος, Κερκυρα, Μελινα, Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης, Ευβοικος, Κυμη, Ελεανα, Αγιος Ανδρεας, Αγιος Διονυσιος, Αλκυονη, Αγιος Γερασιμος, Θαλεια, Ακροπολις, Θαλασσιος Λεων_ και *Αικατερινη*.
Νομιζω οτι μας λειπουν ειδικα θεματα για τα *Ευβοια, Ζακυνθος, Ζαμπασας, Θασοπουλα, Μακεδονια, Ηγουμενιτσα, Φανερωμενη* παρ οτι τα εχουμε αναφερει σε πολλα αλλα θεματα, ιδιως στα Ο/Γ Κυλληνης Ζακυνθου  και Θασου Κεραμωτης...
Αλλα για το ιστορικο _Ερετρια_ μας λειπουν πολλα...
_Espresso Venezia_?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_, το πρώτο πλοίο του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη κατασκευάστηκε το _1942_ στη Βρετανία ως πολεμικό αποβατικό _LCT 328_, τύπου _LCT Mk3_.
> 
> Το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ έφερε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1386_, δούλεψε κυρίως στη γραμμή Ρίου - Αντιρρίου, ενώ δεν έχω βρει στοιχεία για το πότε διαγράφηκε από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, για το αν έφερε αριθμό IMO, και τέλος, για το τι απέγινε.


Το πλοίο έφερε αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5231666_, με τον οποίο το βρίσκουμε μέχρι και σήμερα στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_. Ως ενεργό ακόμα, χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι συνεχίζει να υφίσταται, μπορεί απλά να μην έχει καταχωρηθεί η απόσυρση - διάλυση του (το πιθανότερο).

IMO number : 5231666
Name of the ship : ANTONIOS
Callsign : SV3546
Type of ship : WORK VESSEL
Gross tonnage : 416 tons
Year of build : 1944
Flag : GREECE
Home port : ATHENS
Manager & owner : GENERAL SHIPPING - ATHENS, GREECE
Former names : MELINA until 1980

Επιβεβαιώνεται έτσι ο φίλος Ellinis σε όσα είχε γράψει προ καιρού,




> To MEΛΙΝΑ πουλήθηκε το 1979 και την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ. Το 1999 υποβαθμίστηκε σε φορτηγίδα, αφού σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή είχε αφαιρεθεί η μηχανή του. Ίσως και σήμερα να παραμένει σε κάποιου είδους χρήση μιας και δεν έχει διαγραφεί από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια.


θα ήθελα όμως να σταθώ σε ένα εμφανέστατο λάθος που βλέπουμε στα παραπάνω στοιχεία. Ως έτος κατασκευής (Year of Build) αναφέρεται το έτος 1944, ενώ γνωρίζουμε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ (LCT 328) ήταν πλοίο του 1942 (κατασκευή , καθέλκυση, ενεργοποίηση). Το θέμα είναι ότι το έτος 1944 το βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται ως έτος κατασκευής και για άλλα αποβατικά που είχαν κατασκευαστεί αποδεδειγμένα σε προηγούμενες χρονιές, αλλά και για το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ - ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π (ας το κρατήσουμε αυτό).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτη, καταπληκτική, ιστορική φωτογραφία !!!!!

Την ανέβασε σήμερα μόλις ο καλός μου φίλος _Peter Fitzpatrick_ στο shipspotting, και μου έστειλε email ρωτόντας με αν γνωρίζω στοιχεία για το ιστορικό και την ταυτότητα του πλοίου !!!!! Του απάντησα βέβαια, και παρέθεσα τα στοιχεία του πλοίου στην φωτογραφία του στο shipspotting, και έτσι μπόρεσε ο καλός φίλος και παρέθεσε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου.

Κυρίες και κύριοι, το ιστορικό _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_, το πρώτο πλοίο του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη, ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ (επίσημα, στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ήταν _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_), το _1983_ στο Κερατσίνι.

ShipSpotting.com

© peter j. fitzpatrick

----------


## Ellinis

melina at patras.jpg

Το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ στον μώλο της Πάτρας σε καρτ ποστάλ που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Γ.Καρέλας, ο οποίος έχει παρουσιάσει _εδώ_ πολλά στοιχεία για το πως βυθίστηκε το βρετανικό αποβατικό στο Μεσσολόγι από μια... ελληνική νάρκη!
Παραθέτω εδώ ένα μικρό απόσπασμα:



> _Τις νάρκες τις έφεραν από το ναρκοπέδιο του Αράξου ένας ηλικιωμένος  κάτοικος της Κάτω Αχαΐας και ένας Μεσολογγίτης που δήλωναν ιδεολόγοι  κομμουνιστές και είχαν σκοπό να πλήξουν τα Βρετανικά πλοία που  κατέφθαναν συχνά στο Μεσολόγγι αποβιβάζοντας στρατεύματα. Τη νάρκη την  περιέγραψε σαν «νιτρογλυκερίνης με 5 καψούλια επαφής» και προφανώς ήταν  Ελληνική αμυντική νάρκη που είχε τοποθετήσει το ναυτικό μας στην είσοδο  του Πατραϊκού μόλις κηρύχτηκε ο πόλεμος. 
> Σύμφωνα με τον Κο Δέδε τo πλοίο ανέλαβε να ανελκύσει ο Κων/νος  Ευθυμιάδης μεταξύ των ετών 1952 και 1954. Ο επιχειρηματίας αυτός είχε  πάρει την εργολαβία να ανελκύσει όλα τα ναυάγια της περιοχής. Κατά την  επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης το πλοίο ξαναβούλιαξε 2-3 φορές αλλά τελικά το  συνεργείο κατάφερε να το ανελκύσει. Το σκαρί μάλιστα έπειτα από κάποιες  μετατροπές έγινε το φέρυ Μελίνα που για πολλά χρόνια ήταν δρομολογημένο  στη Γραμμή Ρίου- Αντιρρίου . Μελίνα ονομαζόταν η κόρη του Ευθυμιάδη._


To ναυάγιο του αποβατικό πουλήθηκε το 1948 στον Κωνσταντίνο Ευθυμιάδη που είχε δραστηριοποιηθεί στις ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων. Μάλιστα όπως είχε γραφτεί σε παλιό αφιέρωμα του "Εφοπλιστή", όταν οι προσπάθειες για την ανέλκυση είχαν βρει δυσκολίες, ο ίδιος ο Ευθυμιάδης βούτηξε για να περάσει ένα συρματόσχοινο κάτω από το ναυάγιο και να επιτευχθεί η ανέλκυση του. Τόσο η ανέλκυση, όσο και οι εργασίες επισκευής και μετασκευής του σκάφους πρέπει να πήραν χρόνια μιας και το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον Απρίλη του 1958.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_:   Δρομολογηση στην γραμμη Ριου-Αντιρριου     6/12/1958 στο _Εμπρος.

19581206 Μελινα Εμπρος.jpg
_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απίστευτη, καταπληκτική, ιστορική φωτογραφία !!!!!
> 
> Την ανέβασε σήμερα μόλις ο καλός μου φίλος _Peter Fitzpatrick_ στο shipspotting, και μου έστειλε email ρωτόντας με αν γνωρίζω στοιχεία για το ιστορικό και την ταυτότητα του πλοίου !!!!! Του απάντησα βέβαια, και παρέθεσα τα στοιχεία του πλοίου στην φωτογραφία του στο shipspotting, και έτσι μπόρεσε ο καλός φίλος και παρέθεσε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου.
> 
> Κυρίες και κύριοι, το ιστορικό _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_, το πρώτο πλοίο του Κώστα Ευθυμιάδη, ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ (επίσημα, στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ήταν _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_), το _1983_ στο Κερατσίνι.
> 
> ShipSpotting.com


Να ξαναπαραθέσουμε (κανονικά αυτήν την φορά) την σπανιοτάτη φωτό του _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ το _1983_ στο Κερατσίνι, μιας και το απευθείας link στο shipspotting πλέον δεν ανταποκρίνεται.  

2235488.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να ξαναπαραθέσουμε (κανονικά αυτήν την φορά) την σπανιοτάτη φωτό του _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ το _1983_ στο Κερατσίνι, μιας και το απευθείας link στο shipspotting πλέον δεν ανταποκρίνεται.  
> 
> 2235488.jpg
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_


_ Σπανια και  συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια! _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις δύο ποστ παραπάνω και δύο εβδομάδες πριν είχαμε δει το πλοίο ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ στο Κερατσίνι το _1983_, από φωτογραφία του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου (!!!) καραβολάτρη και shipspotter _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_. Και να, πριν ακόμα "στεγνώσει το μελάνι", άλλη μία καταπληκτική εικόνα του ιδίου, που εμπιστεύθηκε - απέστειλε στον καλό μας φίλο _Νεκτάριο (npapad)_.

Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας, εν έτει _1984_, και βλέπουμε τρία φορτηγά πλοία δεμένα με πρυμάτσες.

00.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

Δίπλα τους, δεξιά στην φωτογραφία, ίσα που ξεχωρίζει η φίγουρα μίας παντόφλας, που δεν είναι άλλη από την θρυλική _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ του Ευθυμιάδη, ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ βέβαια πλέον. Να κάνουμε ένα ζουμ, να πάμε πιό κοντά για να την δούμε καλύτερα, και να ευχαριστήσουμε βέβαια τόσο τον φίλο Peter όσο και τον αγαπητό μας Νεκτάριο για το "διαμαντάκι" που μας προσέφεραν.

01.jpg 
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

----------


## andria salamis

> Να ξαναπαραθέσουμε (κανονικά αυτήν την φορά) την σπανιοτάτη φωτό του _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ το _1983_ στο Κερατσίνι, μιας και το απευθείας link στο shipspotting πλέον δεν ανταποκρίνεται.  
> 
> 2235488.jpg
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_


μεγαλης αξιας φωτο 2 λεπτά,με τα πόδια απο το πατρικό μας,!ποσα εχω δει!!!! αλλα δεν ηξερα,δεν φωτογράφιζα!!!

----------


## alkeos

> Δίπλα τους, δεξιά στην φωτογραφία, ίσα που ξεχωρίζει η φίγουρα μίας παντόφλας, που δεν είναι άλλη από την θρυλική _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ του Ευθυμιάδη, ως _ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ_ βέβαια πλέον. Να κάνουμε ένα ζουμ, να πάμε πιό κοντά για να την δούμε καλύτερα, και να ευχαριστήσουμε βέβαια τόσο τον φίλο Peter όσο και τον αγαπητό μας Νεκτάριο για το "διαμαντάκι" που μας προσέφεραν.
> 
> 01.jpg 
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_


Στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Όμηρος;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Όμηρος;


_ Ναι φιλε alkeos ειναι το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ
_

----------


## alkeos

> _ Ναι φιλε alkeos ειναι το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ
> _


Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Αυτό που με προβλημάτιζε λίγο ήταν ότι η τσιμινιέρα στη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία μου φαινόταν λίγο πιο ψηλή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία με τα ιστορικά _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_ (του Ευθυμιάδη) και _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου, _να οριοθετούν τον χώρο_ για αγώνες του Ναυτικού Ομίλου.

Από το "Patras Memories - Αναμνήσεις απ' την παλιά Πάτρα".

----------

